
Using Dual N Back to train the brain - toantruong
http://brainworkshop.sourceforge.net/tutorial.html
======
toantruong
I have used Dual N Back for a while and seen that it is very effective to
train my attention. How about you? Do you use it regularly and what are your
results?

